

JQuery 2.0 Will Drop Support For IE 6, 7, 8 - sheldor
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/07/13/1936205/jquery-20-will-drop-support-for-ie-6-7-8

======
madmax108
It's a bold move on their part to say they'll stop supporting IE8, esp. since
it has a fair share of users (and isn't really a _bad_ browser, per se)

~~~
chii
"IE8 is not a bad browser per se"

its not bad, but because i have to specially support it (unlike every other
browser), it sucks. I for one, feel good that jquery is about to drop support.
A large library driopping support will tend to create the impedus to cause
others to drop support, and eventually kill the browser.

